
Ask HN: Renting satellites like servers? - ge96
Perhaps not guidance&#x2F;ability to make it crash&#x2F;hit stuff but would be cool to just &quot;SSH&quot; into a satellite and then access its sensors and what not. Maybe a camera feed up there.
======
onion2k
Wouldn't it make more sense to beam all the data from the sensors to a server
and sell access to that? Why would anyone need to access the actual satellite?

~~~
ge96
I guess as close to realtime access to space without say flying there. I
sometimes watch the ISS feed from space pretty neat.

------
yipopov
I'm pretty sure this is already a thing. Except you probably have to use some
monstrosity cobbled together in LabView instead of SSH.

~~~
ge96
I would think so as well at least since I heard for example a batch of tiny
satellites that were connected to twitter recently made it into space. Doesn't
seem related but yeah.

I'm curious how much too like would it be priced for the gods and not mere
serfs.

